# Okay, really weird offer..........but they are free!!



## Lauri (Sep 20, 2008)

2 boxes of male condom cathaters. 

1 box each of 35mm and 40mm.


Boxes are open, so not sure how many are left. Condoms are in individual packages. One box indicated that it initially had 100. They both seem pretty full. 


You pay postage, and their yours!

Please pm me privately.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Alright,guys,jump on this..put the end in a bucket beside the bed,no more midnight trips to the bathroom! No more frozen toes on the cold floor...hmmm,I'm about to talk myself into asking for them!!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

hhhhmm.. sounds better yet like something got the Football Weekend guys.. .Set a beer fridge next to the sofa.. no more runs to the can to pay rent on the beer..


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

See, you learn something new everyday!! I was asking myself if your welling giving away condoms OR catheters. As it turns out, you are giving away condom catheters - which I didn't know there was such a thing until I Googled it.

But . . . . . . . I guess I don't understand. I understand a condom catheter is to be used all on the outside of the body. But, if you urinate in your condom catheter, why wouldn't you just urinate in a urinal bottle? Educate me!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Michael W. Smith said:


> why wouldn't you just urinate in a urinal bottle? Educate me!


No fuss, no muss.. no one would know you're taking care of business other than the smile on your face..


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Condom catheters are nice because without the internal catheter, you're less likely to introduce pathogens into the urinary tract.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Bettacreek said:


> Condom catheters are nice because without the internal catheter, you're less likely to introduce pathogens into the urinary tract.


Along with that, some have no bladder control and wouldn't know it was time to grab a bottle.

When I was in the hospital there was a guy they medivac'ed back to the states with me. He had a serious brain injury and they used the condom caths on him. He had a habit of pulling them off and chewing them.


----------

